# Kipor Generator parts



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good stockist ph.no if possible

Tried Parnells and Zennis but no replies!!!!

TA


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Try "Honda" They have them all now :lol: 
Not much help I know but at least its brought your question back on top


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Is this any good
http://www.directequipmentsales.co.uk/page7.htm


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I though Honda banged an injunction against Kippor . . . hope it doesn't apply to spare parts !


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

There still 4 sale in the States.

Suppose you could go this route.

I have one and think its great :wink: 

How about honda parts?


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Kipor Spares*

Hi you can try Click Here

Vince


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Kipor Spares*



sharbul said:


> Hi you can try Click Here
> 
> Vince


That's where I bought mine :wink:


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

davenlyn said:


> Is this any good
> http://www.directequipmentsales.co.uk/page7.htm


Tnx m8 good contact I will ask them.


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

RR said:


> There still 4 sale in the States.
> 
> Suppose you could go this route.
> 
> ...


They are still for sale here also but seems spares are scarce ,maybe someone could confirm if Honda spares are the same as they look identical on the outside ???


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*kipor gen.*

JD
Where did you buy your Gnerator? aido


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: kipor gen.*



aido said:


> JD
> Where did you buy your Gnerator? aido


in Maynooth Kildare


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Kipor Spares*



RR said:


> sharbul said:
> 
> 
> > Hi you can try Click Here
> ...


Some dealer doesn't answer emails.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

JD.

Was it from Maynooth Motorhomes?

Aido


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> JD.
> 
> Was it from Maynooth Motorhomes?
> 
> Aido


No m8 bought it privately.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Kipor*

No Honda parts are the same.


----------

